# Pachnoda - Fruit Beetle Grub



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ive ordered some of these as id like to grow some into beetles for my niece and nephew and for the gfs folkes foster kids.

How would I go about setting them up and feeding them


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Pachnoda are pretty much the easiest beetles about - you can't really go wrong if you follow the basic guidelines. :2thumb:

Basically, get a decent sized tub (1-3 litres for a few larvae) of ground up dead deciduous leaves and wood (preferably oak, but never coniferous stuff), with maybe half of the substrate being made of coco fibre as a "filler substrate". Beetle larvae are burrowing, underground animals, and the tub will need to be filled near to the top with substrate.

Every few weeks, supplement with small apple chunks or "soft" dog biscuits, as this will help get rid of any potential cannibalism and will allow the larvae to grow quicker and larger. 

After 3/4 of months (if kept warmly) the larvae will begin to stop eating, and will start to build a pupation cell from the surrounding soil. About another month later, they'll emerge as adults, but they might rest under the substrate for a few weeks beforehand. Make sure that the substrate moisture levels are fairly wet, enough so that it is clearly moist but hardly any water can be squeezed out.

Adults will eat any sweet, soft foods - sweet or juicy fruits are a natural, cheap option. Beetle Jelly can be used (to enhance fertility through proteins) but I don't see Pachnoda as needing it.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Sarracenia said:


> Pachnoda are pretty much the easiest beetles about - you can't really go wrong if you follow the basic guidelines. :2thumb:
> 
> Basically, get a decent sized tub (1-3 litres for a few larvae) of ground up dead deciduous leaves and wood (preferably oak, but never coniferous stuff), with maybe half of the substrate being made of coco fibre as a "filler substrate". Beetle larvae are burrowing, underground animals, and the tub will need to be filled near to the top with substrate.
> 
> ...


No need for lighting or heat mats then? Just room temps? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

As long as it's reasonably warm (on top of vivs can be a good place) then they'll be fine. Adults appreciate a light, but it's really not necessary. Just make sure they're not in the dark. : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Sarracenia said:


> As long as it's reasonably warm (on top of vivs can be a good place) then they'll be fine. Adults appreciate a light, but it's really not necessary. Just make sure they're not in the dark. : victory:


UV? heat lamp or just a light


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

If you want a light, go for something low-heat - they won't like it boiling. UV is not needed.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Sarracenia said:


> If you want a light, go for something low-heat - they won't like it boiling. UV is not needed.


Excellent thanks


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

oh one more thing how many hours light do they like?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Just normal daylight hours should be fine. :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

ok theyve arrived and not had chance to go out and get bits as im working most hours god sends at the moment. If i make up some eco earth to put them in and then pop down the woods at the weekend for leaves and rotting wood to put on top will this be ok?

Also I have one black one that looks almost dead. Is this dead or just in a different state of pupation?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Make sure they've got something like little tiny apple chunks to eat in the meantime, as Eco Earth is only a filler substrate. And you'll need to mix the wood and leaves in with the soil too for the grubs. 

If the larva's black and rock hard/extremely soft then unfortunately it's dead. Pupa are orange, and should be enclosed in a hard substrate-constructed pupal cell. : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea that ones dead then  ive put the eco earth in already as ive found a few things saying its ok and ive added cut up bannana and some dog biscuits. Ive put in 4 inches of substrate so have room for a few inches off wood and leaf litter. Do i need to cook this when i get it? I have some dandelion leaves, mixed rocket salad and carrot is any of this ok to put in?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Some people cook the wood, but I prefer to leave it as it is as there will be some beneficial fungi and bacteria in there that help digestion. 

Beetles aren't really keen on vegetables and leaf matter, and the larvae will likely ignore it. Just stick to the occasional meal of tiny fruit chunks and soft dog biscuits.

And just a quick note about the extra food, any uneaten fruit/biscuits need to be removed after a couple of days, as it will mess up the soil and potentially harbour mites.


----------

